
Wallabag it. Save web articles. Read them later. Read them anywhere - bigbugbag
https://www.wallabag.it/en
======
foxmask
If someone needs to auromatically grab articles from rss feeds i made
specifically this
[https://github.com/foxmask/th2w](https://github.com/foxmask/th2w)

